# I just got myself an Oculus Rift!



## Bungle73 (Sep 27, 2017)

Was delivered just under a week ago. I got the Touch bundle, which comes with a bunch of games/experiences.

I've been playing and replaying (it's very short) Bullet Train, it makes you feel like you're in an action movie! 

BT is the precursor to Robo Recall, which I got with the bundle, that's really good too. Such fun gunning down robots, and grabbing hold of them and ripping their limbs and head off! LOL! 





I've also been playing Waltz of the Wizard. Feels great throwing fireballs from my hands!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2017)

any motion sickness?


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 27, 2017)

What’s the customer service like?


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 27, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> any motion sickness?


No, but I'm not someone who tends to suffer from it in general. The only ones that has affected me are some games where there is a lot of movement going on that isn't my own (on the GVR). The only movement in the ones I mentioned here is you own.



MadeInBedlam said:


> What’s the customer service like?


Customer service? Haven't had a need to deal with it.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 27, 2017)

oh fuck virtual reality.


----------



## keybored (Sep 27, 2017)

So, what's the porn like?


----------



## keybored (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm only asking what everyone is thinking.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 27, 2017)

Haven't tried it tbh.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 27, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Was delivered just under a week ago. I got the Touch bundle, which comes with a bunch of games/experiences.
> 
> I've been playing and replaying (it's very short) Bullet Train, it makes you feel like you're in an action movie!
> 
> ...



That gamer in the first video doesn't know his guns. 
That not a AK47. More likely an AK74U.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 27, 2017)

My mate got one a couple years back when they were in dev.

The rollercoaster thing was fun, and there was a mod to play Alien: Isolation with it. Which was quite frankly terrifying.

There wasn't much else out at the time thou, but it seemed enjoyable. Still a bit out my price range, and I don't really think the tech is there yet.

The Star Trek game looks interesting, but involves playing with others, so would be ridiclously expensive, and i hate playing games online with strangers.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 27, 2017)

I've just been playing Dead & Buried. I've previously played the GVR version, but the Rift version is so much more fun, being able to hide behind things and shoot. So intense. 

Only played single player at the moment atm though.



cybershot said:


> I don't really think the tech is there yet.


Why not?



> but involves playing with others, so would be ridiclously expensive



Huh? 



> i hate playing games online with strangers.



I used to play the Half Life variations online a lot years ago, but haven't played anything online for a while. You know there is a single player mode the Star Trek game, right?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm jealous. Was looking forward to getting this but my latest upgrade I had to go for mobility over raw power. Keep us updated. I still totally want one. I had a go of my BIL's VR headset for the PS4 last Christmas. That was pretty good (The horror game I tried actually shit me up, and nothing shits me up) but that's the poor kid brother to the rift. Full of envy.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2017)

I had a go with my friend's one in the summer - it was really fun.


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 27, 2017)

i thought oculus rift might have been some sort of medical issue.


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 28, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> oh fuck virtual reality.



Exactly - whats the porn like?


----------



## elbows (Sep 28, 2017)

Despite my best intentions to develop my own VR shit for it, my HTC Vive has been a waste of money so far. I knew there was a risk of this when I bought it, but I am waiting till Fallout 4 comes out for it in December to make a final judgement on this. That game could save it for me, especially as Fallout is fresh for me, I've never played any of the Fallout games before!

I a envious of the slightly better comfort of the Oculus and the more interesting controllers it has. But I cant throw money at another headset unless I get somewhere with development to justify it, so for now I am waiting till the better steam VR controllers come out for the Vive.

I dont have a problem with motion sickness as long as I am sensible with what titles I play, the thing that stops me using it for long is the bits of my head that it covers get warmer and I seem to be a bit sensitive to that, I run from it.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 28, 2017)

It's swings and roundabouts though, they each do something better than the other, eg the Vive has the far superior tracking system. That's one of the "problems" I'm having atm tbh: I wish I had a far bigger space for room scale. I've got a bit of space to move around, buy I'm constantly hitting the Guardian barrier limits. I've got it set up in my bedroom, and I've been trying to rearrange things to give me more space.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 28, 2017)

You know it's funny, even though its format is very cartoony, Dead & Buried has one of the best senses of presence of any VR game that I tried. It really feels like you're there, shooting it out. The only thing that brings me back to reality is the Guardian barrier keep showing up.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 28, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> You know it's funny, even though its format is very cartoony, Dead & Buried has one of the best senses of presence of any VR game that I tried. It really feels like you're there, shooting it out. The only thing that brings me back to reality is the Guardian barrier keep showing up.



I didn't realise VR headsets expected you to do a full body workout to play them. Not everyone has the space. I'd stick to being sat in some cockpit or behind a steering wheel if that's the case.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 28, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I didn't realise VR headsets expected you to do a full body workout to play them. Not everyone has the space. I'd stick to being sat in some cockpit or behind a steering wheel if that's the case.



The are definitely plenty of games that require you to get up and move around, but that particular one doesn't require THAT much space (3 feet by 3 feet is the recommended area). There are of course other games that require a bigger area (at least 7 by 5 feet), and there are the games that only require you have space to stand and be able move your arms. And then there are the cockpit/sitting games where all you need is a chair. The info of each game tells you what it requires. The Rift actually started out as a purely sitting experience, which is probably why the tracking system is the lesser system compare with the Vive, which was built from the ground  up to do room scale.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 28, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> The are definitely plenty of games that require you to get up and move around, but that particular one doesn't require THAT much space (3 feet by 3 feet is the recommended area). There are of course other games that require a bigger area (at least 7 by 5 feet), and there are the games that only require you have space to stand and be able move your arms. And then there are the cockpit/sitting games where all you need is a chair. The info of each game tells you what it requires. The Rift actually started out as a purely sitting experience, which is probably why the tracking system is the lesser system compare with the Vive, which was built from the ground  up to do room scale.



I would just want a sitting experience tbh. I'm on my feet all day at work so gaming is for leisure/relaxing although there's probably a different view from those sat looking at a screen all day.


----------



## snadge (Sep 28, 2017)

Have you played elite dangerous yet?


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 28, 2017)

snadge said:


> Have you played elite dangerous yet?


It's the first VR game that I tried, right back when I was using Riftcat. It's so much better  on a proper VR headset.


----------



## snadge (Sep 28, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> It's the first VR game that I tried, right back when I was using Riftcat. It's so much better  on a proper VR headset.




Good to hear, I'm thinking about an oculus just for that.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 29, 2017)

Just been playing the Batman game, which I bought a few days ago, but hadn't got around to trying. It's pretty good, if a little linear. I amused myself no end by larking about in front of the mirror bit bit at the beginning where you see yourself as the big "B". LOL!


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 29, 2017)

snadge said:


> Good to hear, I'm thinking about an oculus just for that.


It's so worth it. You'll never want to play on a monitor again.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 1, 2017)

Just completed the demo of  Budget Cuts. Very tense, got me sweating. 

Even though it only claims compatibility with the Vive, it works perfectly well on the Rift.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 15, 2017)

They just dropped £100 off the price, permanently, if anyone is looking to pick one up.


----------

